# O.K. Trad Shooters



## Woody (Feb 21, 2007)

Let's make this Forum work?


----------



## Al33 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Woody, and to all others that believe this forum will be appreciated and used. 

OK you traditional folks, post away!!!! We do not have to know what a whisker bisket is to post here.

We may be off the wall, but not off the shelf.


----------



## gordylew (Feb 21, 2007)

cool   when is the Meansville shoot?  I know its coming soon.


----------



## Slingblade (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Woody


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 22, 2007)

yall make this thing work and prove Al wrong when he said that trad shooters are few and far between and could not hit the broad side....yeah yeah


----------



## maconducks (Feb 22, 2007)

LOL, this is going to work.  I appreciate it.  Anyone shooting in Appling archers shoot in April?  Clarks Hill lake.http://www.applingarchers.com


----------



## ed'sboy (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the site Woody.


----------



## Al33 (Feb 22, 2007)

maconducks said:


> LOL, this is going to work.  I appreciate it.  Anyone shooting in Appling archers shoot in April?  Clarks Hill lake.http://www.applingarchers.com



I was planning on doing the entire weekend at the festival but an invite for a week long turkey hunt in Kentucky will coincide with it so I will be chasing the toms.


----------



## maconducks (Feb 22, 2007)

I dont blame you.  I'll be there for the weekend.  Chasing turkeys when not at the shoot.


----------



## DoubleRR (Feb 22, 2007)

What is a Whisker Biscuit?


----------



## reviveourhomes (Feb 22, 2007)

Whisker what???? LOL


----------



## frankwright (Feb 22, 2007)

Whisker biscuit is easy. What gets me is Doinker,Copper John's Nuts,Spott Hogg,Control freak back Bar and chocolate Addiction! 

Those are all items I have seen for sale on Archery Talk. It is almost like another language.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 22, 2007)

This will be a good forum!


----------



## maconducks (Feb 22, 2007)

Remove the gadgets and pick a spot..  KISS  keep it simple stupid.  Thats why I GAVE my compound away.


----------



## choctawlb (Feb 23, 2007)

*RE: Primitive archery*

This forum will be wonderful. 
Thanks Woody
Ken


----------



## 60Grit (Feb 23, 2007)

Just in time, thanks Woody.


----------



## GA Bowhunter (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank's Woody for your time, from me and all the other stick shooters


----------



## FVR (Feb 23, 2007)

This is awsome.

Not alot of trad shooters?  well let's just say that there is another site that has over 11,000 reg. trad shooters with visitors constantly over 100.

Bowhunters and archers are putting down the techno gizmos for the back to basics.

Frank


----------



## gobbler10ga (Feb 23, 2007)

Double R it the leftovers on your chin after eatin biscuts


----------



## Buck111 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks Woody.


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 24, 2007)

this is gonna be a good forum. i love trad bows


----------



## Kawaliga (Feb 24, 2007)

All of us throwbacks to the old times have been needing this. Glad to see it.


----------



## BAMABUCK (Feb 26, 2007)

like I needed another reason to be here all day at work,    THANKS WOODY


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 26, 2007)

i use my wheely bows for the muddy bloody slimy work of shooting trash fish. i could not bring myself to do that with my longbows. there are just certain things a lady should not be asked to do!!!


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Mar 1, 2007)

Did I say yeee ha !!! Go on vacation and come home to this !  Thanks guys this is great !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fflintlock (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow, been awhile since I've been on this site.
Trad Bows, good deal Woody, THANKS !
Jerald


----------



## BirdRanger04 (Mar 7, 2007)

Well I cant wait I am bringing my long bow with me overseas and cant wait, I just hope that I have time to shoot it with they operations I will be conducting. This will be a great site and hope I can get on while over in the desert.


----------



## fflintlock (Mar 7, 2007)

BirdRanger,
 Watch your six over there and come on back to us !
If you need any tackle, give a holler.  Check in when ya  can.
Take care,
Jerald


----------

